# Here it comes!!!



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Source: Obama to Act Next Week on Gun Background Checks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice not one word in his plans to deal with Black gangs killing people not a mention of it.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Now you know we treat the symptoms not the cause of issues in this country !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Any theories on what they will be looking for on the background checks? Pesky old Christians maybe?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

They just want a record of every gun sale to be kept on the 4473.
Back door registration.
I laugh when I read that when a FFL expires / gun shop goes out of business they're required to send to the BATFE all copies of their 4473's.
Some of the FFLs send them in boxes with dog crap ontop of the paperwork or on a thumb drive that has an encrypted security code.
Sadly most just give them exactly what they want... A record of who bought what addresses included.

If these gun control folks were serious they'd be pushing for prosecution of the folks who attempt to buy a firearm that have been convicted of a felony & knowingly try to buy a gun.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Notice not one word in his plans to deal with Black gangs killing people not a mention of it.


Kind of makes you think he and his radical African American Cronies want the blacks to have their illegal guns so they rise up against whites who will have limited access to legally purchase a firearm. I can't wait for him to retire.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

With moves like this pending and prices low, it's a helluva time to put back a few stripped lowers for a rainy day!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

As many as I can afford.



Hemi45 said:


> With moves like this pending and prices low, it's a helluva time to put back a few stripped lowers for a rainy day!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

should read
BOHICA


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Notice not one word in his plans to deal with Black gangs killing people not a mention of it.


Ok, be narrow minded. Blacks only commit 52% of murders in America, you are a racist for not considering the other 25% of murders which are hispanics killed by firearms every year and everyone knows they never belong to gangs pushing drugs and prostitution.

Wake the hell up!

For those that can't figure it out, that is satire. =)


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Executive Orders are not law. He can eat my ass.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We all knew it was coming. This last year in office Oblunder will be totally out of control. Hang on guys, he is not done.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

"According to gun industry insiders and others familiar with the proposals, the changes include requiring an expanded number of small-scale gun sellers to be licensed - and therefore conduct background checks - whenever selling a weapon. This wouldn't close the so-called gun show loophole, though it has the potential to narrow it."

"The administration is also expected to impose tighter rules for reporting guns that get lost or stolen on their way to a buyer."

Obama set to unveil curbs on gun sellers - POLITICO

Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Until he actually signs his executive order and we get to see what's in it ( "we need to pass this bill to find out what's in it..") we'll be arguing based on less than all the facts.
I won't debate based on reporters guesses on what's possibly going to be included.
But I will say that I do not personally recall in my lifetime any freedom being returned once its taken away after a law was passed or now the popular Presidential Executive Order was signed.
And no the "sun set" of a bill does not count.
We fight against any new laws as they're not fully enforcing the ones currently on the books.
Gun violence isn't the problem.
Violence is the problem / issue, but politicians don't have any answers to the root of that problem.
Pointing fingers and laying blame at the feet of potential voters doesn't get a person Elected.
But an inanimate object doesn't vote so demonizing it is fair game.
I believe, as many others do, that they'll continue to chip away at our 2nd Ammendment rights little by little until our laws are aligned to those of Europe.
But we are not Europe .
Some may wish to pick small parts of our freedoms which they feel are okay to give up as it makes some sort of logical sense to them.
I do not feel that way.
I wont vote away my contrymens freedoms.
But we don't get to be represented by our elected officials when the President acts unilaterally with Executive Action.
That's something that, in my opinion, should be used very sparingly. Not as a reaction to not getting your way.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Black Lives Matter , That's why they are killing each other , that's all that's on the news here . And they are in there late teens and early twenties . Were are the teenagers getting the guns ? OOOOH ,,, It's because they are going to the gun shop and passing the back ground check " being under the age of 21 " yes I am being a smart azz about the back ground check , But that's what Obamazz is saying " we need stronger back ground checks " Anyone can buy a gun off the street , you just need to go to the right neighborhood . I saw on the news last week that there is a 16 y/o black male in jail for murder " shooting " were did he get the gun ? That's what the government needs to look at .

That's just my 2 cents .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it is coming , Obama has nothing o lose and nothing to stop him now. Legal or not he will make his move.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What' stripped lower?
The lower is where the s/n is located...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://obamaslastday012017.com/

Only 384 days left!!!!

The good news is he won't get anything through congress so whatever backdoor crap he pulls can be undone quickly by the next POTUS countermanding his executive orders.



> They just want a record of every gun sale to be kept on the 4473.
> Back door registration.
> I laugh when I read that when a FFL expires / gun shop goes out of business they're required to send to the BATFE all copies of their 4473's.
> Some of the FFLs send them in boxes with dog crap ontop of the paperwork or on a thumb drive that has an encrypted security code.
> ...


Pretty much this, he just wants all private sales to go through an FFL and be on paper which is essentially back door registration.


----------

